# Space MArine command squad



## Grinnsira (Jan 5, 2010)

I have been looking at the points of command squads and honor guards. Both are pretty close in cost. One has a 2+ save, one has a FnP. What is better? Now to the meat and potatoes:

How to load out the commander and the squad. I have thought about a TH or relic blade on the commander or LC's. not sure what is better. Is it better to give him the weapon that allows him to attack at int and the champ gets the TH/PF? The commander would get an extra attack but sac his int, and the champ would be hurting if he challenged a character if he strikes last unless the character did as well. Tons of options looking for some ideas and advice. Thanks


----------



## Agis (May 6, 2009)

Hello mate

Guess it depends on his function; for close combat I go for relic blade (str 6 at I = v.good), digi weps (that reroll is always usefull) and a storm shield - good chance of standing against some pretty nasty dudes. That config has done well for me. if you have the points I also use artificer armour gives you a 2+/3+ save - not to be scoffed at. If you go honour guard the extra attack if you take the chapter banner works well with the relic blade as you don't get the +1 att for two CC weps. Also I think honour guard point for point are pretty darn good.

hope that helps a little


----------



## Grinnsira (Jan 5, 2010)

thanks for the input. It helps alot


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Avoid the Honor Guard. The lack of an invulnerable save and their high cost really makes them a poor choice.

Command Squads, on the other hand, can all sport storm shields, special weapons, and bikes. They can do pretty much anything, though it will cost you.

For your Captain, it's best not to waste that I5, so relic blade or LCs for you. S6 has a better shot at wounding most things as well as hunting armor, plus you can tack on the Storm Shield since you won't be getting an extra attack anyway.

Powerfists work best embedded in squads, so put it in your Command Squad so it can't get picked out before it can strike.


----------



## Emperors Knights (May 21, 2010)

*Last comment*

I'm new to the board and game so I may not have all the rules quite down but as for my command squad/captain I did the following.

Outfitted all command squad with power weapons (blades) and then I separated my Captain and gave him two thunder hammers, I field a Vulkan character (Master crafted TH) and then gave the captain term armor added him to an assault terminator squad (Captain doesn't have to stay with Cmd. squad) and gave him digital weapons.

The assault squad all has Thunder Hammers and Storm Shields so everyone in the squad hits at initiative 1 but because of the high WS on the Captain players generally only target the terminators at first and with everyone getting a 2+ regular save, a 3+ invulnerable save on the assault termies, and 4+ invulnerable on the Captain (plus master crafted weapons all around) it pretty much demolishes everything. The whole squad usually gets 2+ attacks (4+ for Captain) and they are all invulnerable wounds vs. regular because double strength... 

Terminators = 200pts
Captain = 175 (Terminator armor, Dual Thunder Hammers, Digital Weapons)
Vulkan = 170 (Master crafts all TH, Melta's and Flamers)


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Grinn,

I too have been struggling to choose between Honor Guard and Command Squad of late, so I ended up looking at the real differences between them before I moved to building them.

I came up with the following.

The Chapter Master and Honor Guard have three things that the Command Squad and Captain cannot give you.

Auxillary Grenade Launchers
Relic Blades
Orbital Strike
(We could also include chapter tactics here if your playing a special chapter like Pedro etc)

I did the following for mine;

Chapter Master with Storm Bolter and Relic Blade. (digi) 
Honor Guard with Relic Blades and Aux Gren Launchers. 
Chapter Banner

Captain with Power Sword and Plasma Pistol (digi)
Company Champion
Apothecary
Powerfist and bolt pistol armed vetran
Powersword armed vetran (Company Banner)
Powersword and plasma pistol vetran

Chumb has it right about imbeding the Powerfists in your squads, its much safer and it means they will get a better strike rate if they are protected by a group. I tend to go for more Plasma in the Command Squad due to FNP more than anything.

And EK notes, the Captian does not have to stay with his Command Squad, I often put the Captain in with assualt marines and put a Librarian with the Command Squad as some of his powers really can compliment it well.

As for the Honor Guard, they are super expensive, I have them there for thematical and an very different looking type of squad on the table, but as for effectiveness, so far I have come down on the side of the Command Squad itself.

If your looking for points and most SM players are.... then the Command Squad is not always the way to go either, but its cheaper and most times a better option.

Or do like I did... do both, use them for different things when you plan who your fighting. Do a shooty Command Squad and CC Honor Guard or vice versa, with their respective leaders so that you can take either depending on who your opponent is.

Lexi.


----------



## Grinnsira (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you for all of the C&C it has helped alot with different Ideas


----------

